# This DVD Will Self-Destruct



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

No-return DVD rentals that essentially self-destruct within 48 hours after they are removed from their packaging are now rolling out at airports, travel centers and every Staples store across the country.

Full Article: http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1817828,00.html?imw=Y


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

What's a DVD? 


Go Blu!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Weren't they were talking about technology similar to this years ago?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Environmentalists must love this idea.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Weren't they were talking about technology similar to this years ago?


You might be thinking of the Circuit City DIVX technology. The disks did not self destruct but the player did have enough logic to know when you started playing them.

I thought it was a good idea but I was pretty much the only one.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No, this was a later technology that Disney signed on for some time back. It never went anywhere. The deal was that, once you unwrapped it, the disc started oxidizing until it became unplayable in roughly two days.

Pathetic.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's the same thing from a few years ago.


----------

